# Fruit cocktail wine



## Winefarm (Aug 8, 2010)

I had some a few weeks ago and liked it, so I want to try to make a batch. I don't know who made it, I just had it with some friends out in the "backwoods". 
I saw some 30 oz cans today at kroger (kroger brand) and the ingredients list: Diced Peaches, Diced Pears, Water, Corn Syrup, Grapes, Pineapple Segments, Halved Cherries (Artificially colored red), sugar.
I have searched and cannot find any instructions nor do I have any idea how much pectic enzyme, nutrient, campden or no campden, etc. to add. 
If anyone can get me going I'd appreciate it. David.


----------



## JasonH (Aug 8, 2010)

I've found that you can pretty much ferment anything that doesn't have preservatives (and some things that do). How many gallons would you want to make?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 8, 2010)

Are you sure it was made with canned fruit cocktail? It's possible that the winemaker called it fruit cocktail because it was made with a blend of many fruits that he/she had available to them at the time.


----------



## Winefarm (Aug 8, 2010)

That is a good question MN. I guess I just assumed it was canned. I need to find out.
I do want to make 5 gallons.


----------



## JasonH (Aug 8, 2010)

I would try a small 1 gallon batch using 3 or 4 of those 30 oz. cans to see how it turns out before making a lot of it.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 8, 2010)

i made some canned fruit cocktail wine.
i didn't make much (i think this was during my EZCaps days) and it went quick.
i will look for my recipe tomorrow.


----------

